# Printserver für Canon ip3500



## Html (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen... Habe mal einen Frage: Und zwar habe ich einen Canon ip3500 Tintenstrahldrucker. Doch leider hat er nur einen USB Anschluss. Möchte ihn aber auch gerne ins Netzwerk einbinden.

Kennt da vielleicht jemand einen passenden Printserver?


----------



## Html (15. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es denn da etwa keinen passenden Printserver für?


----------



## PC Heini (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich bei Pearl nachschaue, so hat der etwa 5 Stk im Angebot. Wenn ich mit Google suche, so finde ich innert wenigen Sek etwa 1.5 MIO Seiten auf deren sich etwa 15 Links befinden. Willst Du Links, Tipps oder biste einfach zu Faul, um zu suchen. Sorry, so kommts mir halt vor.
In Jeder grösseren Stadt gibts heute einen Mediamarkt. Musste nur hingehen.
Sorry nochmals für meine forsche anmache.


----------

